# A very light voice/chat program.



## Toothless (Oct 30, 2014)

So I need a very light resource usage/bandwidth usage program for voice calls and chats. Like Skype but, lighter footprint. 

Something that can be easily ran and not need a server. Any ideas?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2014)

facebook video just don't use the video. Voice only


----------



## Toothless (Oct 30, 2014)

Jetster said:


> facebook video just don't use the video. Voice only


Browsers take a bit too much resources.


----------



## BigBoi (Oct 30, 2014)

Try viber


----------



## flmatter (Oct 30, 2014)

Ventrilo or teamspeak3 ...   or http://www.oovoo.com/home.aspx but that has video too.  razercomms, maybe....   hmmm C3, mumble

I prefer teamspeak, I think it sounds better than the others and uses less resources.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 30, 2014)

I run a TS3 server on my old Dell latitude... thats Likely Your best bet (TS3) I mean. It is not too resource/bandwidth hungry @ all. If you need one to use let me know, and I can PM you the details...all repectful users are welcome to join, Lately it's been empty so you'd likely have it to yourself.Let Me know if you'd like to use it.Good luck otherwise.


----------



## Vario (Oct 30, 2014)

You could try Jitsi.


----------



## Bonzo (Dec 7, 2014)

I use Google Talk.


----------



## RCoon (Dec 7, 2014)

Yeah we use teamspeak, there are a number of people hosting good quality servers who don't mind people who want their own channels, tpu has a couple of teamspeak hosters


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2014)

Many apologies OP, My TS PC took a shitter, I tried to have My users mention it to the others they saw.... hopefully You got to use it before the end...if I come by another extra PC/laptop in the future I'll re-start the server though.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 7, 2014)

Teamspeak and use the codac that fits you the best.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 7, 2014)

Well I tried starting up a TS3 server on my netbook, with my only issue being having other people connect to it. 

Google Talk is eh. It's not bad but having people switch over from their main voice chat to that can be a hassle. My Chromebook is awesome with it though,


----------



## AsRock (Dec 7, 2014)

Maybe you have a port or more blocked by router and just needs them port forwarded
http://forum.teamspeak.com/forumdisplay.php/106-Windows


----------



## xorbe (Dec 23, 2014)

BigBoi said:


> Try viber



Viber gave me celebrity news pop-ups after 2 weeks.  Uninstalled 30 seconds later.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 23, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Something that can be easily ran and not need a server. Any ideas?


Something is going to need to be a server. Running a jabber server and using a tool like Jitsi as @Vario mentioned and you might have a solution. Either way, something needs to be a server. I see no feasible way of making something like this purely connectionless and be useful as the same time unless you're planning on doing something that using the SIP protocol. Asterisk on a linux box could give you VoIP using SIP or AIX which Jitsi can also interface with.

BTW, Jitsi is a Chat/VoIP client written in Java. It's available for just about anything that runs Java.

What kind of hardware constraints are we talking about here? TeamSpeak is an easy option to setup and is lean on the resources for 2 or 3 people, but no more.


----------



## Zafar (Dec 25, 2014)

Teamspeak and mumble for voice chat.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Well I tried starting up a TS3 server on my netbook, with my only issue being having other people connect to it.
> 
> Google Talk is eh. It's not bad but having people switch over from their main voice chat to that can be a hassle. My Chromebook is awesome with it though,



"Per default, the TS3 server creates a virtual voice server on port 9987 (UDP). The ServerQuery is listening on port 10011 (TCP) and file transfers will use port 30033 (TCP)"
Open portforwarding in Your routers Web UI, then create "Name1" assign port 9987, and the IP of the PC you will be running it(TS3 Server) on...Then Create another instance, "Name2" using port 10011, Same IP as the first, Then a Final instance "Name3" assign Port 30033 again same IP as the first two, then Your golden. Technically You only need 9987 forwarded for Voice, but MANY other TS3 functions will not work, So it is best to Forward ALL three. Good luck.

On the OFF chance that You do NOT know how to access Your routers User Interface, it is USUALLY "192.168.1.1"(e.g. if YOUR PC has an IP of "200.143.2.9" , then Your routers would be something like "200.143.2.1") or some base IP , and You just type it into Your URL search box of Your web browser. The port forwarding settings are Generally under "advanced" or Administrator setting options.

User =Admin
Password=Password
search Your Routers manufacturers default passwords if these don't work, but they are good for netgear.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Dec 25, 2014)

Steam voice chat?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 25, 2014)

jboydgolfer said:


> (e.g. if YOUR PC has an IP of "200.143.2.9" , then Your routers would be something like "200.143.2.1")


Which he would never have because that subnet isn't private. His local address should look like one of these subnets:
10.0.0.0/8 (10.0.0.0-10.255.255.255)
192.168.0.0/16 (192.168.0.0-192.168.255.255)
172.16.0.0/12 (172.16.0.0-172.31.255.255)

I just thought that would be worth mentioning. He clearly needs to forward some ports.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Which he would never have because that subnet isn't private. His local address should look like one of these subnets:
> 10.0.0.0/8 (10.0.0.0-10.255.255.255)
> 192.168.0.0/16 (192.168.0.0-192.168.255.255)
> 172.16.0.0/12 (172.16.0.0-172.31.255.255)
> ...



Yeah, I was simply making an example...He knows how to use TS, he used to use My TPU server...I also made the 192.168.1.1 example as well. thanks for your input though.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 25, 2014)

jboydgolfer said:


> Yeah, I was simply making an example...He knows how to use TS, he used to use My TPU server...I also made the 192.168.1.1 example as well. thanks for your input though.


Some gateways will do the opposite end the the IP range, so sometimes the address below broadcast will be the gateway. For example, on the 10.10.10.0/24 network (which I use)  where 10.10.10.255 is broadcast, sometimes 10.10.10.254 will be the gateway, but generally speaking you're right, it usually will be the first IP in the range such as 10.10.10.1, but that's just a common scheme. A gateway really can be any IP address on its network that it wants to be, we just keep it at he beginning or the end to keep it simple.

@Lightbulbie : You'll want to either setup the router to give your laptop a static ip via DHCP or configure the laptop to use a static IP itself (which I would recommend less as you need to change it every time you leave your network,) in addition to running the TS server.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 25, 2014)

Well I'm going to look for a 60GB 2.5 HDD for my netbook. It'll be my TS server once I can get it try it again.


----------

